# color of coach interiors?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got my AMS J&S coach (finally) and was curious as to interior colors? Was there a standard or did most railroads use thier own colors? I'm modeling a free lance railroad but I try to keep to normal standards.
Thanks for any help
Terry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on the specific coach, and the level to which it was built. Many--like the prototype for the AMS coach--had stained wood interiors. Others not built to quite that level of trim would have had something like tongue-in-groove siding (typically horizontally) which would have been painted instead. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, 

Get "Colorado Narrow Gauge Varnish", Colorado Rail Annual #25, from the Colorado railroad Museum. All the info you will ever need for your D&RGW J&S coaches-painting, detail, etc. I refer to my copy all the time. Well worth the money.


----------

